# will a frog leg grow back?



## jimmyx36 (May 25, 2007)

I recieved a small tadpole (about the size of a pea) that just turned into a frog. However, it lost a foot while it was tadpole somehow. I'm guessing one of my fish bit it off. Nonetheless, its having a lot of trouble swimming in the water. It goes in circles because it only has one webbed foot. It seems to get really tired as a result of that. I'm not sure the little guy will survive or not because of this handicap. Will the foot grow back? This is my first frog so there's a lot I do not know.


----------



## Arachnophilist (May 25, 2007)

The foot will not grow back.. is it a bullfrog? likely the best thing you can do is kill it. pictures?


----------



## AviculariaLover (May 25, 2007)

Aww poor thing... but dont kill it! I've seen frogs in the wild with weird mutations (extra legs, missing legs, etc) and they can grow to adulthood just fine. I once saw a HUUUUGGEEE bullfrog that had lots of scars and one of its legs bitten off and scarred up at the end... they can learn to survive. Just keep an eye on it and make sure it's feeding and healthy and has a good environment, definitely needs some land, all you mentioned was water... what is your setup like? I would also like to see pictures of the froggy.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (May 25, 2007)

If it's still in there with fish, take it out! It really should have had its own enclosure in the first place, but now it's even more at risk of being bullied or further injured since it's handicapped.


----------



## bugmankeith (May 25, 2007)

If it was a tadpole still it could regenerate if done at an early stage, but not as an adult frog.

You could give it sloped land so its easier for it to get in and out of the water.

Is the injury infected/bleeding, or is it healed?


----------



## JLDomestics (May 25, 2007)

One legged frogs actually do quite well in the wild, so it will be fine in captivity. I have a few one legged frogs. What species is it? Most caudates are able to regenerate missing limbs and tails, but the majority of anurans are not capable.


----------

